# Superficialization of AV fistula



## anmariebrigham (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a superficialization of AV fistula that is considered a 2nd stage procedure. The first procedure was for the basilic vein transposition a couple weeks prior. For this surgery they did ligated a couple of branches but otherwise only moved the distal most fistula in the ananstomosis closer to the skin since it was too deep. They didn't revise the existing fistula in any other way. I'm thinking 36832?
Thanks!
Anmarie


----------



## cmartin (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, we use 36832 for superficializations (w/58 modifier if w/in 90 days of the original AVF)


----------



## LSchepker1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Have you looked at the lay description for 37607? It is for ligation of AV fistula.


----------



## anmariebrigham (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, I looked at that also (37607), but I wasn't sure if I should use that since the lay description sounded like the goal was to reduce or stop flow, and in this case it was more to allow the movement of the fistula itself.

Thanks for the help!


----------

